#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Request for ASTM B117-2019 and ASTM D792 - 20

## lehleh

Request to please share the following ASTM standards if available:
1. ASTM B117-19 Standard Practice for Operating Salt Spray (Fog) Apparatus
2. ASTM D792 - 20 Standard Test Methods for Density and Specific Gravity (Relative Density) of Plastics by Displacement


Thank you.See More: Request for ASTM B117-2019 and ASTM D792 - 20

----------


## suphonchai

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B-117 , 2019 at here sir.

----------


## lehleh

Thank you the link sir. The standard as per the link has only 5 pages while actually it should have 11 pages. Some pages seem to be missing which are the Appendixes

----------


## Horas Canman

Dear Friend

Here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thank you Horas!

----------


## lehleh

> Dear Friend
> 
> Here:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Horas-Thank you for sharing the links.

----------

